# Guides Licence



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

What are the rules concerning waterfowl guiding in NoDak? Several SC boys have been guiding up there the last few years but I was under the impression you were supposed to be a resident?

Can guides take parties on unposted private property or are they supposed to stick to land they have express permission to hunt only?

Lastly, how much guiding of OOS hunters do you guys see going on this year? I am not talking lodges but just freelancing day to day guides. I haven't seen much in the past and it looks like a golden opportunity for some of you or some OOS guides to come in and make some really nice coin.

Stuttgart is dead and guides there are still making good money. OOS hunters will cover a guide up for the chance to get on the ducks. What are your thoughts?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

SCHUNTER,
Cant you do any better than that? I like where your posting from.pretty tricky aren't you.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Do any better than what? Tricky? Me? Not at all. I am not looking for an opportunity to fight or argue. I would like a few answers. What is this website about?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This web site is about issues not mindless immature transparent Dorks like you! We intend to ignore you until you go away!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thats not how the majority of the guys run around here. We will take people out, teach people how to hunt, give them tips to hunt ND but you would be hard pressed to find guys who are willing to take any money. In my opinion this site stands for what hunting should always be. A way to enjoy life and meet new people. Not some way to make a buck off of people who enjoy doing the same things as you.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Gandergrinder, that is admirable of you guys and I am sure many people have benefitted. The SC guys who are guiding have run into, I won't say trouble, but attitude about guiding from locals. I can see where people wouldn't appreciate OOS guides making money while hunting their lands which makes one wonder what the future will bring.

Undoubteldy for better or worse North Dakota has become THE US DESTINATION for mallard hunters from around the country. Like it or not that designation is going to bring about many changes to the way things are done up there. You can bury your heads in the sand but that won't stop it from happening.

Look at Stuttgart. "The duck capital of the World". Yet they can't kill a limit of mallards twice a week at most of the BEST places in the area much less public hunting grounds. North Dakota is it in the minds of hunters and you can take it to the bank it is only going to bring in more and more dollars. When the dollars really start flooding in then you can kiss your "we want to help everyone" attitude goodbye.

I have hunted your fine state on many many occasions and will be making the trek up in about a week from now. I have seen it so many times in the past 30 years of traveling to hunt waterfowl world wide, a spot get HOT, everyone finds out about it, posted signs go up, greed screws up everything for the locals, and the ducks are finally shot out. Then the pack is off to the next Hotspot. Good luck.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

SChunter is no more form SC than Santa Clause is hes a phony trying to start trouble


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

SCHUNTLIPS,
If you need a place to stay don't be afraid to ask.lots of friendly people up in these parts. Just remember they still haven't found hoffa.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Oohhhh. I have been wondering what the deal with the attitude from some of you was. You think I am some imposter. Well, bro I was certainly Born and Raised in South Carolina. Make no mistake about that. I would be glad to buy any of you a beer week after next and you will certainly see that I am no Yankee.

Interesting indeed. How to prove one's residency over the internet. I could say ask me anything but the Georgia boy will surely remember USC's Brandon Bennett "breaking the Dogs hearts" in the final seconds of the game in Athens if he is any kind of Georgia Boy. I was at that game and the one this year when Greene whipped our tails.

Hmmm other than that? I have hunted ducks all my life in Sparkleberry Swamp, Fished Santee, Banged quiff in the South tower at USC, Fished for stripers in the Congaree, Sat in the owners box at Braves Games, and made fun of Yankees at Myrtle Beach.

Not from SC? Those are fightin' words from a boy whose ancestors fired upon the British from Sullivan's Island and the Yankees from Fort Moultrie named after an ancestor who did the firing at said Brits a hundred years before.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Your a phony


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

It's you're not your, but anyway- you cannot dispute the facts that things are going to change for NoDak sooner rather than later. Check out SCDUCKS.COM and see for yourself where a guide from SC is on there talking it up trying to get hunters up there.

Money talks and bull**** walks. Hunters from the South will be where the mallards are and that is North Dakota. The crowds are always about 5 years behind the first waves of hunters. Airplane tickets are cheap these days and with the internet everyone is their own travel agent. If you don't provide the guides and infrastructure to support the crowds then expect OOS guides to do it for you.

When your favorite lands are all leased to OOS guides don't say SCHUNTER didn't warn you. :eyeroll: 
http://www.scducks.com/ubb/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=004091


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

echo...........phony..........stirring up trouble for no good.......It's hunting season. If you actually hunt, come up enjoy yourself and then get the Hell out of here. Many NRs love our state...and we greatly enjoy sharing the resource....you seem to want to create an uproar.....talk about attitude!!!!!!


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

SCHUNTER, are you saying that hunters from the south can only hunt with a guide and cannot find birds for themselves in a place where all the birds are and most of the land is walk in access? I believe you are going t turn the south against you. Why is it that greed has to take over? Maybe if people would listen to these NODAKers the birds wont get shot out. Maybe Chris and the guys are doing a good job conviencing the Gov. of the laws they need and don't need. :eyeroll: It really does seem like you are trying to cause trouble. Oh ya, I have a lot of kin from the south(AR.LA.MS.&TN) and they don't have your attitude.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

PH, are you trolling again? Either that or you and SCH were separated at birth.

Dosch, I think I figured out this morning what happened to Jimmy Hoffa. To heck with the Meadowland's theory - I think he was duck hunting in ND and froze to death after getting stuck in the calf-high mud in the same slough I was in this morning. 

Made it out 4/7 days this res-only week. Going to defer the quadruple bypass a few more years and focus on yard work this weekend, if you know what I mean.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

I would love to know what y'all are so afraid of that you think people are trying to "start trouble".

Let's look at it another way. Let's all ASSUME for just a second that I am not trying to "start trouble".

1.Do you people really not realize that NoDak has become the DESTINATION for mallard hunters in the US?

I will assume that YES you HAVE noticed the influx of OOS hunters.

2.Do you really not think that guides are coming from OOS already to capitalize on the hunting?

I am amazed that you haven't noticed or maybe you don't get out much.

3.Do you really think that local farmers will turn down the same $100 an acre lease for 60 days of duck season that the Arkansas farmers got for all those years?

I know human nature and when it comes to ducks people will pay to play.

4. Have you not heard the resident Arkansas hunters whine about no good land to hunt anymore because it is all leased up?

I am amazed at all 3 of you on this site. You bury your heads but I bet you will be first in line to cry when they post your duckhole.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't they raise enough domesticated mallards for you to shoot in SC? That's what they do, you know. The mallard hunting is so poor in SC that they raise and release domesticated mallards to keep the locals happy. Do you have to give 'em a kick to get them to fly, or do you just shoot them on the water? I hope none of them survive or learn to migrate. I can only imagine what could happen to the gene pool of wild mallards if they started to breed with domsticated mallards. Then we can blame it all on SC.

Go away. You serve no purpose. Is it you intention to warn all the Nodakers of the impending results of the path towards commercialization of hunting. Are you doing this out of the kindness of your heart? Or, as it likely seems, are just trying to say "na-na-na! You can't stop me!" Keep it up and you will see that the Nodakers shut the door on the NRs just as their neighbors to the south already have.

I went and checked out your thread on SCHUNTER and seems that they think that a limit on NRs is unconstitutional. Well, if that is the case then why don't they make their case against SD? They only allow less than 5000 NRs. Why is everyone fired up about ND? I can tell you from experience that the waterfowling in SD is just as good as ND, but better too due to the lack of crowds and leasing.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes Robert there is an organization is South Carolina that raises and releases 100,000 tame mallards a year for losers to shoot at and call themselves duckhunters. Yet another reason so many of us get the hell out of South Carolina during duck season. Real hunters want real ducks not pen raised tamies.

You can think of me as the ghost of duck season Future. I am telling you what is getting ready to happen over the next 3-5 years in the state will be a sight to see. There will be many fortunes made but will it be the residents or non residents who make it? Either way the ducks will be the ones to suffer the ill effects.

NoDak will whore herself whereas her prudish sister to the South will keep her self unspoiled. Why do I care? Because this is not my first rodeo and I have seen it all before. I enjoy being able to knock on a door and get permission to hunt a hole without getting doors slammed in my face. I enjoy riding mile upon mile and knowing that people are willing to let you enjoy the MIGRATORY resource.

I hope that NoDak will take a stand of some sort to curb it but with the recent outcome of the case against the scumbags from Georgetown, SC we know that you won't. Your powers that be have sent us a clear message- Come to North Dakota and USE US UP. Well boys, that is exactly what is fixing to happen.


----------

